# flounder gigging freeport



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

sometimes i have opening on my floundering boat if anyone is interested ?
pm me


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Iâ€™ll have to remember this next time I make it back that way.

Nice offer Sir.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

surfsideperson said:


> sometimes i have opening on my floundering boat if anyone is interested ?
> pm me


pm ya


----------

